# Can someone explain these classes to me?



## Self Explanatory (Jul 1, 2010)

5. a halter competition is hwere the judging is based on the horses over all build, conformation, and muscle mass. S/M/G means stallions mares and geldings.
11. English Pleasure is where the horse is judged under English tack at the walk trot and canter
13. Gaited pleasure is for gaited horses such as TWH's ect...
and for the rest of them, around here if it says pleasure horse that means it is a class for gaited horses and I don't know much about them so I won't even try!lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh good. I'm not the only one who finds these things cryptic. That's why I like eventing. It's very clear what need to be done.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Oh good. I'm not the only one who finds these things cryptic. That's why I like eventing. It's very clear what need to be done.


lol Amen sista!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Self Explanatory said:


> 5. a halter competition is hwere the judging is based on the horses over all build, conformation, and muscle mass. S/M/G means stallions mares and geldings.
> 11. English Pleasure is where the horse is judged under English tack at the walk trot and canter
> 13. Gaited pleasure is for gaited horses such as TWH's ect...
> and for the rest of them, around here if it says pleasure horse that means it is a class for gaited horses and I don't know much about them so I won't even try!lol


Thanks!!  That at least knocks some off the list for me hehe!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

5. COSCA Adult Amateur Open Halter Horse, 18 yrs. & over, S/M/G
(COSCA Adult Amateur Card Required)
*Simply a halter class.  *

11. $100.00 Open English Pleasure Horse S/M/G
*English pleasure is english tack, W/T/C and is judged generally on the smoothness of transitions, responsiveness of the horse, horse/rider team, and sometimes turnout.*

13. Open Easy Gaited Pleasure (No Canter)
*Would assume this is for gaited horses, WP for TWHs etc.*

14. Open Hunter Pleasure Horses S/M/G
*Not sure what hunter class this is. It could be a more HUS (western) or more of a hunter hack. I'll explain both though.*
*Hunter Under Saddle (HUS) is typically seen at western shows where the horses are in english tack and they W/T/C. There trot is flat kneed and its completely different to a hack class. The topline is meant to be kept level and the rider posts slightly more forward at the trot. *








A hunter hack is a typical english class. Horses are more stockier generally than finely boned hack ponies. You may be asked to do a hand gallop and if its a working hunter class, then you will have to go over 1-2 fences.








17. COSCA Adult Amateur Open English Pleasure Horse, Riders 18 yrs & over,
S/M/G, (COSCA Adult Amateur Card required)
Once again, english pleasure but for the over 18 amateurs.
23. Open Easy Gaited Equitation/Horsemanship (No Canter)
*Gaited horsemanship  Not for the W/T/C horses, but if you're looking for no canter classes, see if there is any green rider or beginner classes.*

27. Adult Walk-Trot Pleasure, 18yrs & over, H/P, S/M/G, E/W
*S/M/G (stallion, mare, gelding), E/W (english, western), not sure what the H/P is but it might stand for high point. This is a pleasure class. I'd assume this is more western directed, so they'd be looked for a level topline and those kinda gaits.*

30. English Bridle Path Horse, all ages, S/M/G
*Only ever heard of this class a few times, but I'd assume its kind of a hack class. Not sure of the exact details of it *









32. Open Easy Gaited Pleasure (Canter) 
Gaited class but with canter 

Just a side note, I'm from Australia, so the American equivalent may be different.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

Just a note: For pleasure classes, you want to look like your enjoying yourself. They want the horse nice and long and low and the riders looking like their mount is an actual joy to ride....this is why I never place in this class.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the details everyone very helpful!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

